# Owning a stud cat



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering if any of you would mind sharing your experiences of owning your first stud boy. Are any of you lucky enough to have a boy who you manage to keep indoors with the family? Are there certain things you wish you'd known before getting your own boy etc. 
I am getting ahead of myself a bit and am not planning on having my own boy for some time if at all, but I would love to know the pros and cons from people who have more experience. 
I don't have enough girls to have one of my own at the moment but hope to in the future.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my house is all open plan totally not possible to keep a boy inside and keep him away from girls or kittens.

Mine are in the cattery and it doesnt bother them at all.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I kept my boy in until he was about 7 months . He started to get abit over friendly with me , don't ask lol ... So we put him out in his stud house , followed by the girls a month or so later

Pleased we did as a couple of months later the smell from his little tray was shocking ... He still comes in for his free roam time , so do the girls just not together 

Con... They smell and can get very loud and territorial ( lucky he is not to bad )
You have to have at least three girls to kept him entertained 
Cost ... Having a outdoor stud house , heating ,cleaning etc


Pro... You don't have to go to stud , you know where he has been and its not a hassle finding a good stud for your girls, on tap so to speak 
No travelling
No stud fees
No stupid contracts ... Ok there are some about


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you both . 
I really would like my own boy at some point and when I do I want to go into it with my eyes wide open (& not wearing my rosé tinted specs lol). 
My choccy girl carries cp dilute and cinnamon and will be going to stud when the time is right but the whole point for me is to be able to keep a kitten for myself but have noticed not every one with studs will allow kittens to be placed on active


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Thank you both .
> I really would like my own boy at some point and when I do I want to go into it with my eyes wide open (& not wearing my rosé tinted specs lol).
> My choccy girl carries cp dilute and cinnamon and will be going to stud when the time is right but the whole point for me is to be able to keep a kitten for myself but have noticed not every one with studs will allow kittens to be placed on active


Yeah i guess if you get friendly with the breeder then you wont get contracted,iv been contracted myself its not good when you get heavily restricted.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I was lucky enough to have a stud who didn't spray, was fairly quiet and very gentle, he also completely lacked that 'stud smell'. He lived as a normal family member with me and my other cats as an intact stud until he died on August at the age of 6.

If/when I get another stud, I hope I'll be as lucky as with my dear Kuura who was one of the kindest kitties I've known. 
Here in Finland we don't have outdoor catteries, so the studs live indoors with us, depends of the stud's behavior how long he gets to keep his balls..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thank you both .
> I really would like my own boy at some point and when I do I want to go into it with my eyes wide open (& not wearing my rosé tinted specs lol).
> My choccy girl carries cp dilute and cinnamon and will be going to stud when the time is right but the whole point for me is to be able to keep a kitten for myself but have noticed not every one with studs will allow kittens to be placed on active


Another 'con' not mentioned is that you have to spend time with them. Even if they have a neuter friend out in their pen, they still need time with you. I know at least one stud owner who uses stud pants so he can spend more time indoors. You might also find yourself with a lot of washing to do - some queens spray like mad when at stud, and of course he might as well.

If you are going to let outside queens in, you also have to know your breed registration policy inside out so you don't accept queens where the mating will produce kittens that can't be registered (Siamese x Oriental with silver in the pedigree for example - Siamese can't have silver showing), and you also need to be able to do the colour genetics though knowing what your girl carries suggests you are OK with that one.

If you keep him at closed stud then you need enough girls to keep him happy, which could mean having quite a lot of litters each year. Limited stud will help there.

All the stud owners I spoke to for Lola last time and next had no problem about keeping a girl for myself, but boys on the active were a no-no. However I suspect it's a bit like a 'closed' stud - if the right person asks in the right way then 'no' can turn into 'yes'. However remember that if you are anywhere near the stud you use, and he is a lovely cat who is known to produce lovely kittens, there's probably not much point in keeping a male for stud unless dad is on the verge of being neutered.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Another 'con' not mentioned is that you have to spend time with them. Even if they have a neuter friend out in their pen, they still need time with you. I know at least one stud owner who uses stud pants so he can spend more time indoors. You might also find yourself with a lot of washing to do - some queens spray like mad when at stud, and of course he might as well.
> 
> If you are going to let outside queens in, you also have to know your breed registration policy inside out so you don't accept queens where the mating will produce kittens that can't be registered *(Siamese x Oriental with silver in the pedigree for example - Siamese can't have silver showing*), and you also need to be able to do the colour genetics though knowing what your girl carries suggests you are OK with that one.
> 
> ...


They can still be registered - it's just that they are on the reference register (CSREF) rather than the full register.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I took on my first boy a few months ago, and went into it with my eyes wide open. He was coming as a 9 month old male, so I ensured I had a full stud house and run built for him so that if he sprayed, he could go straight out. So far, this little boy lives just like another member of the family with us. He goes out in the day when I'm at work, but more so that I know he's Ok than because he needs to, as my girls can pick on him. He doesn't spray, doesn't stink at all (thanks to diet i think, as when he came here mostly dry fed, he'd make your eyes water when you cleaned the tray, but not any more). I bought him very posh stud pants which we've never needed to use. He will not mate a girl unless she's willing, and doesn't pester them at all when they're not calling. He's the most gentle, lovable and loving cat I've ever owned, and that relaly is saying something.

I've been incredibly, incredibly lucky, and doubt I ever will be so lucky again, so am enjoying this while it lasts. I chose my breeder carefully, asking about personality and spraying habits of dad to get an idea of whether his son would follow suit. Spraying is not common at all in the line he comes from, and I know that even his great grandad who is a manly mancat and has sired many, many litters, still lives indoors with his owners, so it really pays to do the research if that's what you want.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I bred for several years before getting my own boy, my girls went back to my mentor who had several different boys I could use. Standard contract which doesn't limit me keeping whatever I want, but I've known her for years due to owning & showing neuters from her first, and she trusts me.

My boy is just the best, he spends most of his time indoors, both in his own area and in the house with stud pants - he doesn't spray but I don't want him to start while loose in the house.
He's not a smelly boy either. He's not at all rough, just a big smoochy boy, like Carly's he's not interested in girls unless they are, even then he wines and dines them for a day or so before mating. More interested in tummy rubs and being cradled like a baby than anything else, typical of the studs I've visited too.
I'm told my upcoming boy is much the same.

I have girls far dirtier than my boy.



OrientalSlave said:


> However I suspect it's a bit like a 'closed' stud - if the right person asks in the right way then 'no' can turn into 'yes'..


Which leads back to showing before breeding doesn't it 

I don't have a problem with breeders placing whatever restrictions they want on their cats, if you don't like the contract then you go elsewhere.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hah, mine wines and dines for... Well, right up until the girl backs him into a corner and demands he gets on with the job! Big daft lump doesn't even hold them unless he's really, really frustrated and wound up (and that really takes some doing), so they can just walk out from under him if they decide they aren't willing after all! I think there's being Too Gentle, you know!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Hah, mine wines and dines for... Well, right up until the girl backs him into a corner and demands he gets on with the job! Big daft lump doesn't even hold them unless he's really, really frustrated and wound up (and that really takes some doing), so they can just walk out from under him if they decide they aren't willing after all! I think there's being Too Gentle, you know!


Soppy boy ... Hey he has done his job with Millie . Just needs alittle more practice ... Give me girls lol

I love soppy boys, DD is a mummy's boy... He was in last night with the kittens , so gentle with them ... Gets a bit but rough with the girls ... Next year will be his year he has lots to learn


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

We bred for several years before getting a stud boy and went into it with our eyes open. I had heard several horror stories from other breeders about keeping a stud so was very dubious at first. But we have been very lucky. We have two boys, one 18months who we had from a kitten and a mature boy who was 2 1/2 when he arrived. We don't keep any of our cats outside, they all live indoors (one of the benefits being they call all year round) as family members so we currently have 5 queens, 6 neuters and the two boys. The boys have their own room but some out for periods usually in the evening. They have never sprayed and don't smell. The younger of the boys is less gentlemanly lol and so would chase the girls if he got chance but the older boy is very laid back and would never try it on unless the girl was ready and willing.

Every boy is different and people's experiences are different so there isn't a one size fits all approach but the boys I know from several close breeder friends are similar to ours. One of our breeder friends keeps all her girls in restricted quarters but her three stud boys live as pets in the house as she says they have much nicer personalities than the girls lol.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't know if he has, CM. She's showing small signs of being in call, so we're trying to work out if she hasn't taken or is just carrying a small litter.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences. You all sound like you have some lovely mannered boys!
There are some shows that are much nearer to us in the new year so I am planning on going. I do think one of my girls is nicer than the other but they are both coming on well. I haven't ever shown before. It would be nice to hear someone's opinion, do the judges give you there honest opinion and will they be blunt and tell you what they think the faults are with the cats?
One of my girls I think is super in every way apart from her fur, which is lovely and thick but feels too soft and the other girl is pretty and has a lovely coat but her ears are a bit too big so I would need to bear this in mind when looking for stud boys for them. 
Thank you everyone


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What do you breed and where are you showing? And with what organisation?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Don't know if he has, CM. She's showing small signs of being in call, so we're trying to work out if she hasn't taken or is just carrying a small litter.


May be just a small litter ... Rosie was giving me her little signs at 5 weeks lasted a few days and she ended up having 5 ...

I hope she is...


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Carly, I have my first two BSH breeding girls. They are both registered active with the GCCF so I thought of going to a GCCF show in January that is on the 18th, I think it's in Leicestershire. 
I have gone about things the wrong way really. The breeder of one of my girls had agreed to be my mentor but doesn't seem interested in any updates of the kitten and doesn't reply. The lady who I bought my other kitten from is nice and has said she will help when the time comes to find my girl a stud etc but it would be nice to be able to have someone who shows to ask questions to!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Good choice in breed....  there are a few of us BSH breeders on here and am shaw we will try abs help you out .... My girls breeder is lovely and always happy to help if I get any problems . Yes I have been a pain in the arse at times 

What's colours/patters are your girls and how old ???


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

That's a lovely cat in your picture Cosmills!
One of them is a blue cream and the other is a chocolate who carries CP, dilute and cinnamon. I've not tested the blue cream, her mum was blue cream and her dad was lilac, think there was some CP on her dads side so will have to get round to testing her soon. Both of them are around 5 1/2 months, one slightly older but they get on great which is what I was hoping. 
Glad there are some more BSH breeders on here, it's great to be able to have a way of asking lots of others their opinions


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

That's DD (Dudley) He is a lilac tabby CP ... Adorable and has a excellent nature ... Everyone falls in love with him ... Mummy's gorge boy 

He is 15 months now and still have some growing to do .. My true love are colourpoints but Rosie had just given me a Blue Cream looking good so far , so we will see


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think you have gone about this the wrong way at all. In fact, you're far more sensible than some who start out!

What I'd suggest is that you wait a while before getting a stud, get a few litters under your belt first and make sure you definitely want to continue.

Have you ever thought about showing TICA? you could bring your kittens out to play and see how they do there too.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww, look at those gorgeous eyes and huge paws!  I do love the colourpoints too and was quite excited to find out Sansa carries it!
That sounds like a good idea Carly, I've never looked into Tica shows, are there many of them? I will have a look . Would it matter that my girls are GCCF registered and not Tica registered?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't matter at all for the first show, no. You can show any unregistered cat with TICA once to see how they do before registering them, but it's very easy to import them into TICA if you like the organisation and want to carry on showing with them.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Time flies said:


> It would be nice to hear someone's opinion, do the judges give you there honest opinion and will they be blunt and tell you what they think the faults are with the cats?


They do over here, good and bad points are said as we sit and watch the judging. I think at GCCF shows there you can't watch, but TICA you can.

Closed shows are very uncommon here, people want to watch and hear the judging. Cats can be dual registered here, I'd assume the same is done in the UK so you can show with both organisations.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> They do over here, good and bad points are said as we sit and watch the judging. I think at GCCF shows there you can't watch, but TICA you can.
> 
> Closed shows are very uncommon here, people want to watch and hear the judging. Cats can be dual registered here, I'd assume the same is done in the UK so you can show with both organisations.


Yes you can dual register over here in the UK .... I have been to a few GCCF shows not my cup of tea ... I find TICA alot better


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Is there a big difference then between between gccf shows and tica shows or is it just the judging that's different. I like the idea of being able to hear the judging, I'd find that really interesting


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thanks everyone
> Is there a big difference then between between gccf shows and tica shows or is it just the judging that's different. I like the idea of being able to hear the judging, I'd find that really interesting


The hall is cleared for GCCF judging, but the reports are all published on their website so everyone can see them. I've seen to a Felix Britanica show and the only person who really heard the report was the owner. The owner got the verbal report and a written summary (I have no idea how good the handwriting is) but for the rest of us I think a GCCF show gives a better report.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer GCCF shows tbh alot less running around,just go chill in the cafe till judging is done.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a thing I wrote for another thread on the differences between the two.

Ok, in GCCF, cats are placed in a pen and left there all day, coming out onto a trolley beside the pen to be judged. They are judged in their title clase to see if they gain a certificate. Then the best of breeds in each section go up against each other to select best adult, kitten and neuter. The sections are: Persian, SLH, British, Foreign, Burmese, Siamese and Oriental? Having a brain fart, so maybe not oriental. Anyway, there's 7 sections, then household pet is split into pedigree and non-peidgree. From the best of breeds, the adult, kitten and neuter in each section go up against each other for best of variety. Then those 7 (HHPs are judged separately) go forward to the best n show pannel who choose 1 for best in show. All GCCF pens are metal and have to be filled with white blankets, food bowls and litter trays.

In TICA, a cat has a holding pen which they stay in when not being judged. This pen can be fabric or metal and any colour, filled with things to make the cats comfortable. The judges are in rings in the hall, so when you're called, you have to take your cat to the judge, pop them into an empty metal holding pen and wait. Each judge handles every cat on the day. Here, cats are split into breeds and judged first in their colour class, so all cats of the same colour of the same breed. Then they go up for best of division. So, for example, there's a tortie division, so the torties, bluecreams, choc and lilac torties would all be judged against each other for best of division. Then they go for best of breed. In GCCF, Best of Breed is like TICA's Best of colour, but in TICA, it really does mean best of breed, as all members of that breed go up against each other. The colour and division placings give the cat points which count towards titles, so many points =a title. Best of Breed doesn't count towards that.

Then the cat goes back to their personal pen and waits. The judge then decides which cats they will "final", so, out of all of the cats they've seen, which did they think were the best examples of their breed, and out of those, which were the top examples. TICA finals entire cats, kittens and neuters separately, so there's a final for each section, and sometimes splits long-hairs from short-hairs for speciality judging. Semi-longhairs fall into the LH category..

You need finals for titles, as even if you have the points, you can't claim a title without a final, but as it's almost like Best in Show for that judge, they're hard to get!

So as you can see, the two formats are very, very different.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I show with both but do far more TICA now - the average exhibitor age is younger and I like the interactivity - it's a more engaging style of judging.

There is also more competition for minority breeds because you are judged against other breeds for finals.

Bob my 18 month black homebred boy got to Champ status in GCCF instraight shows with no competition. By contrast he became a Grand Champion at his first adult TICA show with 3 x Best Cat awards out of 50 odd cats and 3 x Second place finals too. I know which means more to me.....


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks all of you for the information, it's really helpful 
I would love to try both and compare.


----------

